# NEED HELP! AutoPilot V2 thinks 150psi is 0psi (Tank Pressure)????



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

*I APOLOGIZE AHEAD OF TIME FOR HOW MUCH YOU HAVE TO READ, BUT PLEASE READ IT ALL AND GIVE ME SOME ADVICE IF YOU HAVE ANY!!! IT'S VERY MUCH APPRECIATED!!!*


I went outside yesterday morning and turned on my car. I knew something was wrong right away when the compressor kicked on as soon as the car was started. I looked at my controller and it said my tank pressure was 0psi. I assumed I had a good sized leak in the system somewhere and it had completely leaked out all of my air over night. So I waited for the tank pressure on the controller to reach 60psi and then I tried my #1 preset (my usual driving height) 45psi in the fronts and 50psi in the rears. I expected that since the tank only had 60psi that it would raise the car very slowly. That was not the case.... When I hit the #1 preset the car shot up faster than I had ever experienced. I looked at my controller and it had shot about 100psi into each bag. Before it self adjusted to the 45psi front and 50psi rear settings I aired out and thought something was wrong. I popped the trunk and sure enough something was very wrong. The display on my controller was reading 20 or 30psi after I aired out, but the pressure gauge directly on my tank was reading 180psi! I have my system setup to fill the tank to only 150psi. After doing some thinking and playing with the system a bit, I realized that for some reason the V2 computer thinks 150psi now equals 0psi. This literally happened over night! I drove it the night before with NO problems. Once the compressor has filled the tank to 150psi it starts to read pressure on my controller, but it's like I explained before. Like 152psi would read out 2psi on the controller. I can't even use my presets right now because it thinks there's a LOW PRESSURE problem, but I can still use manual mode to lift the car. 

I moved my car from the street to my garage just to get it out of the way and into a place I can work on it if need be. I have a truck I can drive, so I'm not stranded or anything, but my Jetta is my daily and I'd like to get the problem fixed SOON! I called Air Lift at 5:20pm last night and they said the guys that know everything about the V2 had already gone home for the day. I plan on calling them back in the afternoon, but if anyone has some advice I'm all ears! Has anyone had a similar problem???


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Call 1 (800) 248-0892 ext. 3 for Tech/Warranty and ask to speak with Jeff Applegreen. He is the head of our Customer Service and Tech Support department with a vast knowledge of the Auto Pilot V2 control system. Tell him that I sent you his way and he will take great care of you, be sure to let us know once the system is back up and running for you.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Call 1 (800) 248-0892 ext. 3 for Tech/Warranty and ask to speak with Jeff Applegreen. He is the head of our Customer Service and Tech Support department with a vast knowledge of the Auto Pilot V2 control system. Tell him that I sent you his way and he will take great care of you, be sure to let us know once the system is back up and running for you.


I hardly post here any more, but i just have to say its redicolous how many people completely forget about calling the people who developed, manufacture, and sell the product you are having trouble with and just posting on a forum where, lets face it, 90% of people are just going to give you a guess of whats wrong. CALL AIRLIFT! They are more than willing to help you get any problems you are having straightened out and know EVERYTHING about your product so why even bother asking anyone else? 

:thumbup::thumbup: to you guys :wave:


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

ItsADiesel said:


> I plan on calling them back in the afternoon, but if anyone has some advice I'm all ears! Has anyone had a similar problem???





no vtec 4me said:


> I hardly post here any more, but i just have to say its redicolous how many people completely forget about calling the people who developed, manufacture, and sell the product you are having trouble with and just posting on a forum where, lets face it, 90% of people are just going to give you a guess of whats wrong. CALL AIRLIFT! They are more than willing to help you get any problems you are having straightened out and know EVERYTHING about your product so why even bother asking anyone else?
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup: to you guys :wave:


............That's been the plan the entire time. Was just looking to see if anyone has had similar problems. :beer::beer:


----------



## STDi (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a similar problem where mine thinks the tank is full and never turns on the compressor. Was just installed and worked perfectly for about a week until it randomly over night went to crap. Bypassed the relay and it runs the comp just fine. Checked the relay and it works. The controller reads well below my min pressure. I have called and emailed airlift waiting for a reply


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

STDi said:


> I have a similar problem where mine thinks the tank is full and never turns on the compressor. Was just installed and worked perfectly for about a week until it randomly over night went to crap. Bypassed the relay and it runs the comp just fine. Checked the relay and it works. The controller reads well below my min pressure. I have called and emailed airlift waiting for a reply


I called Jeff at Airlift and he took me through the process of recalibrating the pressure sensor for the tank. Go to your settings menu by holding down buttons 1 and 4 until the menu comes up. Then hit #2 for "Calibrate" and then hit #3 for Sensor Cal. Follow the instructions and I would think it would fix the problem. That's exactly what Jeff told me to do. Though your problem is a bit different than mine. But still call AirLift and ask to talk to Jeff Applegreen. After I explained my problem and he went through the procedure to fix it, he said he would send me out a new Manifold and Controller for free just so I don't have the same problem again down the line. I just have to send him my old Manifold and Controller back so they can diagnose the problem and learn how to fix the programming. Jeff was awesome to work with! AirLift has some of the best customer service I've dealt with by FAR! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

